# My puffy hair makes me sick!



## mindi (Aug 13, 2006)

guys plz help me here,

I have a curly hair , but i always make my hair straight by flat iron , and it works pretty well, but the thing is even when my hair is straight , it 's " PUFFY " and I hate that, my hair has a volume , i know, maybe because of that even when it's straight it stays puffy , do you guys have any idea how can i make it flatter? plz help me!!


----------



## Porpoise (Aug 13, 2006)

Is your hair all one length? If so, you may want to try layers to reduce the bulk. Also use products that are designed to control frizz and use a heat protectant before you flat iron. Don't flat iron everyday either. If you REALLY hate your curls, then you could also get your hair chemically straightened.


----------



## mindi (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Porpoise* Is your hair all one length? If so, you may want to try layers to reduce the bulk. Also use products that are designed to control frizz and use a heat protectant before you flat iron. Don't flat iron everyday either. If you REALLY hate your curls, then you could also get your hair chemically straightened. what kind of control frizz and heat protection you suggest?


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 13, 2006)

Keep your hair conditioned and try a leave in conditioner which should help!



x


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *xkatiex* Keep your hair conditioned and try a leave in conditioner which should help!



x Ditto!


----------



## sadhunni (Aug 13, 2006)

why don't u try the japanese chemical straightening at the salons? i think that's what u call it. they're about 100ish for short hair and a little bit more for long hair. they have it at most asian salons.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 14, 2006)

I have extremely puffy hair by nature. It's definitely not fun, so I can totally relate. To boot, it also tends to be frizzy and it's naturally curly. I used to get it relaxed, but I've decided to lay off for a while. I have natural layers from a previous hair cut, and it's just grown out into layers. It probably has helped to some extent as far as it feeling bulky. Whenever it's straight, I use Redken Smooth Glide to help with the frizz, as well as I lightly spray it with Oil Sheen Lite. Lately, as per Janelle's recommendation, I've been using HealthySexyHair by Sexy Hair Concepts, and it's made a huge difference! This the first time I've LOVED my hair in it's natural state, which is when I have the majority of my frizz and puffiness. Needless to say, it's the total opposite! Tame, puff-free and frizz-free


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Aug 15, 2006)

Nexxus therappe Nexxus humctress and maybe add Nexxus Keraphix for a deep condtioner. Use a little frizz serum like biosilk or john freeda frizz ease.


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 15, 2006)

My hair is dry, curly and coloured. In one word - DAMAGED. I have grown my layers out to a one length look, with bangs. I use Glossy Serum by Got2be, L'oreal Heat Straight lotion and Got2be Hotie Hair Mender all mixed together and combed thru my hair. I blow dry the bangs and pull the rest back into a pony tail and let it dry.

I have also heard that wearing a touque while hair dries also helps to keep things flat.

Personally, I can't wait until the humidity goes away. I'm sure it doesn't help.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Aug 16, 2006)

-use a straightening/calming balm

-use something for frizz, like l'oreal vive frizz serum

-use a heat protectant!!!

-it may help if you blow dry your hair straight using a brush. that will help to flatten and smooth it a lot. then you can go back over and get any frizzy, missed spots.


----------



## meiling (Aug 18, 2006)

definately condition condition condition. thermal styling products are a must and invest in a good hair straightener, bad flat irons burn your hair and cause more damage which results in frizz


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 20, 2006)

i used to have the same problem, then i started using a better iron, one from sally's and my hair is alot better.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had a lot of problems as well till I bought my chi, now I love my hair!!


----------



## dentaldee (Aug 21, 2006)

one big thing is.......once your done styling your hair curly or straight.........keep your hands out of it!


----------



## ivette (Aug 22, 2006)

i hear ya. i too, have curly hair and i know that it can get pretty unmanageable. i would

suggest mixing leave-in-conditioner w/ a bit of gell


----------



## Nox (Aug 23, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* i hear ya. i too, have curly hair and i know that it can get pretty unmanageable. i wouldsuggest mixing leave-in-conditioner w/ a bit of gell

Yeah that works! But instead of a gel, try a mousse. Gels can be drying to the hair in my case, so I always try mousse.


----------



## gemgirl (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* I have extremely puffy hair by nature. It's definitely not fun, so I can totally relate. To boot, it also tends to be frizzy and it's naturally curly. I used to get it relaxed, but I've decided to lay off for a while. I have natural layers from a previous hair cut, and it's just grown out into layers. It probably has helped to some extent as far as it feeling bulky. Whenever it's straight, I use Redken Smooth Glide to help with the frizz, as well as I lightly spray it with Oil Sheen Lite. Lately, as per Janelle's recommendation, I've been using HealthySexyHair by Sexy Hair Concepts, and it's made a huge difference! This the first time I've LOVED my hair in it's natural state, which is when I have the majority of my frizz and puffiness. Needless to say, it's the total opposite! Tame, puff-free and frizz-free



Where can I get HealthySexyHair, is there a website?


----------



## Love (Aug 24, 2006)

Salam,

I will tell you my ways to handle this issue...

Use l'oreal shampoo and conditioner anti frizz (the orange bottle).

Use also after washing your hair, serum crystal (the transparent one) it would help alot.

And at last don't try any chemically straightened way coz it may let you hair to fall down!!, be carefull.

Nowadays I am using a oil creamcap (with garlic) once a week, it make my hair lovely not puffy even for the days next.

Best wishes,,

Love


----------



## Hi Im Mandy (Aug 24, 2006)

I am in your SAME SITUATION. Curly hair and I straighten it every day. For me though, I never have gotten poofy hair I dont think. I can keep it really unpoofy (if thats a word LOL) and shiny by using frizz-ease. My hair gets super poofy when its windy out.. then im forced to put it in a pony tail because its untameable haha.


----------



## butterflyblue (Aug 26, 2006)

My Daughter has curly hair, she had long layers put in, and the stylist used the thinning shears throughout last time she cut it, and it helped so much with the "poof".

She loves the "*S" Factor* by *TIGI *it is called *Smoothing Lusterizer-Defrizzer and Tamer. *It works amazingly well! Her hair looks so good.!


----------



## sproutwings (Aug 26, 2006)

I have super thick hair, and it, too, is puffy sometimes. What's helped me a TON is not blow-drying it. Ever. It's been probably two years since I dried it. I let it air dry with a bit of Frizz-Ease or olive oil (tiny bit) or a little gel. It doesn't get puffy. If you want to use a straightener AFTER it's dry, try product that helps to straighten. I use one that is made from hemp. It smells delicious (like cotton candy). I can't think of the brand, but it's in a pink bottle with black lid. I know, no help... (My knees and legs are sore from running ten miles this morning. I'll try to make it upstairs to get the brand. LOL)


----------



## han (Aug 27, 2006)

if all else fails you could get it chemicaly straighten that would help that way you want have to fuss with it everyday try the japanese one


----------



## geebers (Aug 29, 2006)

I have very puffy curly frizzy hair too - what helps me is hair oil - i got some from India but olive oil works just as well. Olive oil is thicker than hair oil so use a SMALL bit. I never ever blow dry my hair - i let it air dry. Even when flat ironing it. It makes a huge huge difference.


----------



## Nolee (Sep 2, 2006)

-as the ladies said, extra conditioning is good for you

-try to use a hair balmserum for after styling

-mom suggests moisturizing your scalp(just the scalp!) with a few drops of natural-lightweight oil like sweet almonds oil.... but that's just mom!!

i recommend *Phyto's Botanical Hair Relaxing Balm*, it's very good..

HTH


----------



## fatin (Sep 4, 2006)

try the sunsilk shampoo in anti poof (the blue bottle) its available at walmart. Use the shamppoo and conditioner, it did wonders for my hair coz i had the same problem. Hope that helps take care


----------



## MindySue (Jun 21, 2007)

my hair is curly and used to be poofy when i straightened it until i got an expensive iron. i heard the chi or sedu are really good, i bet they would get rid of the poof.


----------

